
Show HN: Crowdsourced kid activities for busy parents - palatinate11
https://kidalist.com/
======
palatinate11
I built kidalist.com last week for people to submit, upvote, comment and
bookmark resources for kid activities.

I am a parent and I saw so many suggestions on social and in publications all
in list format. The lists were not user-friendly and about 90% of the
resources were either super time consuming to set up and manage or low
quality/not that fun or exciting.

Kidalist.com is an attempt to solve those problems and help busy parents find
high quality activity suggestions for kids.

I'd appreciate your feedback and hope the website can be useful to your or
anyone you know who has kids at home right now.

Thanks!

